# well..finally drop the MaX....but somethings didnt come out right



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

after i drop the front....and i was just checkin it out....i noticed that the driver side was lower the the passnger side...this shit was weird..and its still like that....i dont know what it is...and as for the rear...most of you already know how its a bitch.....it took me hour almost two....just takin the rear struts out....and i still couldnt put my KYB's in b/c they sent me just the cartridges. so that means i had to some how open or cut....the stock strut and put in the cartridge. i didnt want to mess with all that...i didnt want to fucke'm up....so i just put my springs on there for now....and iv also noticed that.....the right rear strut makes a lill noise,and the right front the side thats higher then the left feels real hard on rough roads...it feels like if my tire has too much air....welll..i have to work on the bitch again...if anyone know something about suspension halla back thankss


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

92-PerlMax said:


> *after i drop the front....and i was just checkin it out....i noticed that the driver side was lower the the passnger side...this shit was weird..and its still like that....i dont know what it is...and as for the rear...most of you already know how its a bitch.....it took me hour almost two....just takin the rear struts out....and i still couldnt put my KYB's in b/c they sent me just the cartridges. so that means i had to some how open or cut....the stock strut and put in the cartridge. i didnt want to mess with all that...i didnt want to fucke'm up....so i just put my springs on there for now....and iv also noticed that.....the right rear strut makes a lill noise,and the right front the side thats higher then the left feels real hard on rough roads...it feels like if my tire has too much air....welll..i have to work on the bitch again...if anyone know something about suspension halla back thankss *


has it leveled back out yet? They usually settle a bit after you install them...


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

well.........its been aabout a week and a half now....iv been out of town and i got back today....i think its a lill better then it was before...the suspension handles way better than when i installed the springs the first couple days...


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you make sure that the springs were situated right in the strut and the rubber insulators? Just a thought.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

yea....i checked everything...and its all in right place.....the problem was i had wait a while for the springs to settle....it is fine as of now...i just need to align it


----------



## KLoWnPR109 (Apr 29, 2003)

Have you gotten the rears in?


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

nah dude not yet....i havent had time....and i know it will take me a while so i just need to find some time, and someone to help me out....hopefully if blueBOB or someone sets a MOD day then ill probably go and do them.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hopefully we can get this taken care of...


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

The rear struts aren't that hard to take out theres a 1" orso lock nut on top and just loosen it and cartridge slide right out I just did mine last week I got tokico blues and eibach 1.5 springs . about one side being lower got me stumped does any wich side ride rougher than the other because maybe there is something the the path of the piston.


----------

